# Awesome Fursuit



## Soka (Oct 31, 2009)

I was looking around on youtube and found a video of a realistic fursuit. The fursuiter is LorianaVixen. Its a fox fursuit and its awesome! The jaw moves and the ears move! I'm wondering who made it because whoever it was, I want to contact that person and find out how much one costs!  Of course I need to develop my fursona first, but I'll need to save up for a fursuit anyway. I have no fursuit building ability. Haha.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 31, 2009)

Have you tried messaging that person on youtube and asking them? that would be the first step...


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 31, 2009)

you have to send a message to the person and ask to pay for the costume


----------



## Soka (Oct 31, 2009)

I suppose I need to get an account on youtube then.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 31, 2009)

Your right it is an amazingly well done costume


----------



## xcliber (Oct 31, 2009)

Are we talking about this one?
http://www.youtube.com/user/LorianaVixen#p/u

Seriously, that looks like a ton of fun! Not just frolicking in the snow, but the fact that it's winter and freezing cold outside, so in a fursuit, which is normally blistering hot, it must be pretty comfortable in the ice cold temperatures.

It is a nice looking suit. But wouldn't the snow (water), and playing around in it like that damage it?


----------



## Soka (Oct 31, 2009)

I think as long as you get the fursuit inside and dry it out quickly, there shouldn't be too much damage. 

It looks like a ton of fun, and I like the head on it. I don't like giant cartoony heads so this fursuit is ideal for me. I want to get one done (eventually, one day when I actually have the money) of a wolf/fox hybrid.


----------



## Dread Husky (Nov 1, 2009)

Found her site but you can't seem to click anything?... http://www.loriana.org/ But if you read the comments on the video she did it. 





> Well, yeah, unfortunately working on the head is generally the most difficult, yet most important part of a costume or fursuit. I took close to 5 months working every few days orï»¿ so to make this one, from the start of the life cast, to completion


----------



## Soka (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep. Just got a message back from Loriana. I want a suit like that some day. It looks like so much fun to be in.


----------



## Runoratsu (Nov 1, 2009)

Loriana is awesome. And such a lovely person as well! 

Afaik her animatronic ears react according to the direction of loud sounds, which is measured by the delay of the signal between the mics in each ear. Awesome idea in my opinion. 

Jojo


----------



## Soka (Nov 2, 2009)

According to Loriana, the suit also includes a fan and built in corrective lenses! I am in love with this suit! I'm going to start saving up now for a suit like this but in a wolf/fox version.


----------



## Runoratsu (Nov 2, 2009)

Soka said:


> According to Loriana, the suit also includes a fan and built in corrective lenses! I am in love with this suit! I'm going to start saving up now for a suit like this but in a wolf/fox version.



Those I have in my suit as well ;p

Jojo


----------

